# Quad State Herf 7 (Wounded Warrior Event) - Saturday, Aug 11th



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

After a few phone calls and a number of S/BOTL wanting to schedule their vacation, we have locked down the date for this year's Quad State Herf. It will be Saturday, August 11th from 1000 (10am) until dusk (roughly 2000/8PM) and the location is West Point's Recreational Area (Round Pond). It will be the same location as last year being that it was a big hit and all. It will be a day of relaxing, enjoying great BBQ (prepared by Sean Keever and his crew - Muzzle Brake BBQ aka: Big Guns BBQ) and a number of outdoor events, i.e., volleyball, basketball, horse shoes, fishing, swimming, paddle boating and much more. The recreation area is large enough to comfortably accommodate 200 - 250 guests.

The cost to attend the Quad State Herf is the same it was last year, $50.00 per person (half for food and drink and the other half for the "benefit"). As always, the West Point Warrior Transition Unit (Wounded Warriors) will be the benefit of the event along with "Wings for Warriors" Home - Wings for Warriors. As always, each guest will receive a very nice "goodie bag" and there will be plenty of stuff being raffled off at the event.

Below is a map of the area as well as Round Pond's website:

http://www.westpointmwr.com/ACTIVITY/OUTDOOR/Roundpd.htm

The actual address for the area is: 1348 Round Pond Road, West Point, NY 10996.

Guest & Sponsor Lists as of 15 Feb 12:

Stogieman - Charlie Baranyai + 12

Sean Keever (Doin' the BBQ) + 6

SPONSORS

As more info comes up, I will update this post....... :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Scott W is in. Just me for now.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Scott W is in. Just me for now.


Good to go Scott, I'll update the list shortly....... :usa2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Charlie
I am going to try like hell to make it up for the weekend...


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey I may try to make that, we have to stand behind our guys


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Guys, this will be my 3rd QSH in a row and let me tell you, my only regret was missing the first 4. Charlie and the crew know how to do it up and best of all, we are supporting and having the wonderful opportunity to meet the troops themselves. Do what you can to come out, trust me, you'll be thankful you did!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Charlie
> I am going to try like hell to make it up for the weekend...





Machine said:


> Hey I may try to make that, we have to stand behind our guys


Sounds great guys, I've added you two to the list until I hear other wise........ :thumb:


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Charlie

I am going to try to get up there I am looking at a back and knee surgery in the near future and hope to be mobile by then. Thank you for doing this event for this group.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Charlie, I need another. My father Larry is coming with me and my buddy John so it's me plus 2


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Charlie, I need another. My father Larry is coming with me and my buddy John so it's me plus 2


You got it Scott, I'll be updating the list and now I'll get serious as CigarFest is over........


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

*Guest & Sponsor Lists as of 14 May 12*:

Stogieman - Charlie Baranyai & Beth + 12

Sean Keever (Doin' the BBQ) + 6

tony-ny - Anthony

Set-In-Stone - Austen Miller + 1 dad (Bayamos - Robert)

thefatguy - Ian Cowen + 2 (Ronnie Biscardi & Shawn Abrams)

Shibumi - Jeff Kreisberg + 1

rob300c - Rob Schmidt

ironpeddler - Gary Roberti + 4

thechenman - David Chen + 2

MOBIG - Jesus Rivera

Chris McCann

badwhale - Will Hanson + 1

craig - Craig Seko

Irish79 (IrishRenegade) - Dan McCauley

scottw - Scott Wolven + 2 (dad - Larry & buddy Repo John)

khari

Machine - Chris

asmartbull - Al

Bxcigrfan - Pete (Gamaliel Vallejo) + 1 (Uncle George)

Eddie Ortega - Ortega Cigars

Madrican - Nelson Rodriquez

ilcchef2 - Ralph Croteau

adresher - Andrew Dresher + 2

Dusty - Dustin Schmidt (Torano Rep)

Geoff Lawson

TheCigarChick - Lindsay Heller

uptown_isy - Israel Markevitz

Sean Fitch

BlindedByScience - Tom Larsen + 1

Hooko (a.k.a.CSMAnderson) - George Anderson

Tall Paul - Paul + 1 (Simon)

Statey - Mark Scarselli + 5 (Sal Vitiello, Mike Panzera, Mike Lopez, Anthony Polizzi & Mike Decker)

Nashkicker - Jim Nash

MarkJr - Mark Maloney + 2

Diesel Grinch - Chris Tognetti + 1

Streetrod - Frank Maniscalco + 3 (Jeff, Nick & Mike)

Bravo Lima - Bill Latta

moonman - Bruce

Big Rich - Richard Nosek + 10

Pitty - Jay Pittman

Joebunaga - + 1

Bayamos - Robert

Audi_kraut - Michael Tan

David Bourne

Gary Junior - Gary Ricci Jr.

Marco - + 1

Ciro + 1

Noel Patrick Horkan

Eric Driscoll - Christian

Quentin K. Crank

Ronald Beekman

ironmikecw - Curt Williams + 1 (wifey - Karen)

Tim Becker

David Lafferty - East Coast Manager for Drew Estates & JDN

Jay Jaffee

Steve Jaffee

Scotty - Eric Scott

Delarob - Bob Dreibelbis

Big Keith - Keith Sweitzer

Rob Tompkins

Sam Hauspurg

Joe Cherny

Big D - Francisco A. DioDonet

Gary Ricci

*SPONSORS*

Tobacco Village (Keystone_Raider) - Greensburg, PA

J. Barbera Tobacconist - Garden City, NY

Ortega Cigars - Sunrise, FL

Butthead's Tobacco Emporium - Danbury, CT

1st Class Cigar Humidors - Pompano Beach, FL

It's time to start contacting Sponsors as we are now in the 3 month window........ :rockon:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

The Guest & Sponsor List is updated as of this morning over at CigarPass.

Guys, you can send in your payments now. Please make you checks or money orders out in my name as I have to distribute funds accordingly:

*Charlie Baranyai
104 Harold Ave
Cornwall, NY 12518*

Let me know when you send it off and I'll reply with a receipt message. Talk with you all soon........ :usa2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just double checkling my guests and will get some dough out to you soon Charlie


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Just double checkling my guests and will get some dough out to you soon Charlie


Sounds great Scott, talk with you soon......... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well everyone, the sign-up list is now closed as we have reached the threshold of 200 guests. You can still sign up to attend but will not get a goodie bag unless we have cancellations at this time. I will start a standby list now and add that under the current guest list. I'll update as we go along........ :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Shit Charlie I forgot to get your check out, I will do so tomorrow or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Shit Charlie I forgot to get your check out, I will do so tomorrow or Monday at the latest.


No problem Scott, I'll let you know when it arrives........ :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Check went out at noon, thanks buddy!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn
I am glad I saw this post
Charlie, will get yo at a check tomorrow


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds good Scott & Al, I'll let you know when your checks arrive....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Check went out at noon, thanks buddy!


Scott, your check made it today. You, Larry and John are good to go. See you all in 30 days if not sooner....... :whoo:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool, always love seeing you buddy


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Machine said:


> Hey I may try to make that, we have to stand behind our guys


Chris, I need to know if you are still interested as I have you on the list. Sent you a PM the other day and still haven't heard back. Let me know either way as I have others on stand-by....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Damn
> I am glad I saw this post
> Charlie, will get yo at a check tomorrow


Hello Al, I wanted to let you know that your check made it last night, you are good to go. See you in 3 weeks...... :beerchug:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Stogieman said:


> Chris, I need to know if you are still interested as I have you on the list. Sent you a PM the other day and still haven't heard back. Let me know either way as I have others on stand-by....... :thumb:


Well, I called Chris a couple of times, PMed him and no response to this post either. I am forced to remove him from the list and add a standby guest that is certain to attend. If you desire to attend still, you are welcome to attend but you are now not guaranteed a goodie bag...... :usa2:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Less than 2 weeks now and we'll be Herfin", yeah baby......... :woohoo:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well guys, we are 5 days out and Sean has posted the menu on Facebook, here it is:

https://www.facebook.com/events/372386759439078/

Charlie, the cook team is ready and looking forward to this Saturday. This year we have members coming in from as far away as Kansas to help out.

We will serving 2 separate complete meals with snacks in between to make sure that nobody is hungry.

The menu for the day looks like this;

Lunch; 1130-1300 (11:30 - 1PM)
Assorted grilled Esposito sausages;
Italian w/ provolone & broccoli rabe
Italian w/ peppers & onions
Bratwurst
Chicken w/ jalapeño & cheddar
Andouille
KC Style BBQ ribs
Assorted salads & sides

Snacks; 1400-1500 (2pm - 3pm)
Texas Brisket nachos
Smokey Chicken wings

Dinner 1630-1830 (4:30 - 6:30)
Big Guns award winning Pulled Pork
Simply Marvelous BBQ Chicken Breast
Santa Maria Tri Tip
Assorted sides and salads

And last but not least, Ryan and the Depot Wines & Liquor team will be onsite setting up an exclusive whiskey tasting for everyone's enjoyment.

Looks like its going to be another great year!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Updated Information in reference to the event.
As the weather guessers are predicting rain we are prepared for any weather situation. We have a large pavillion on location and this year we will have 2 large tents being erected as well to protect the guests from any inclement weather.

As far as a time line goes, here’s what we have scheduled so far:

10 am - 12 noon (or when ever you can get here) Check-in and welcome.
1130 – 1 pm Lunch: Assorted grilled Sausages & KC Style Ribs (along with sides and salads)
12 noon Official welcome and introductions
2 pm – 3 pm Snacks: Texas Brisket Nachos & Smokey Chicken Wings
2:30 pm First set of raffles
4:30 pm – 6:30 pm Dinner: Big Guns award winning Pulled Pork, BBQ chicken breast and Santa Maria Tri Tip (along with sides and salads)
5:30 pm Second set of raffles

We have the pavilion until 8 pm so there’s no rush to leave as we will have plenty of food, drinks and cigars to enjoy. For those that are traveling, be safe and I’ll see you all soon.......


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Can't wait for this Charlie! As long as Rob doesn't win another humidor this year!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Can't wait for this Charlie! As long as Rob doesn't win another humidor this year!


You won't believe it but Rob never claimed the Aristocrat Mini from Bob Staebell. I found this out when I contacted Bob last month for this year's raffle. Oh well, it's floating some where now in cyber space........ :lol:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Um....I'll take it....just sayin'


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Um....I'll take it....just sayin'


LOL..... :smoke2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Buddy, just got back an hour or so ago and again, you pulled off a magnificent event. Everything was perfect and it seems to be getting better every year. It was great to see some old faces as well as new ones and as always it was great seeing you. I'll try to get up to you soon for a smoke and a cold one!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Buddy, just got back an hour or so ago and again, you pulled off a magnificent event. Everything was perfect and it seems to be getting better every year. It was great to see some old faces as well as new ones and as always it was great seeing you. I'll try to get up to you soon for a smoke and a cold one!


Thanks brother, we all had a blast. It was a joint effort, I couldn't have done it by myself...... :beerchug:


----------

